# As promised: WC Juniors prospects



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey guys,

I did promise to publish here my review on the top players of the WC for Juniors, so... here I am keeping my word.

I'll publish it very soon on my home base - eurobasket.com but for u Spanish readers...u can also find a copy on ACB.com (translation credits to my man Jagodnic), and u guys get to have a first glimpse before the rest  

enjoy...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It turned into a "Ritual de lo Habitual". Every season comes the NBA draft, and as the years pass by more and more players force David Stern to break his teeth in attempt to pronounce their non-American names, and fans to wonder out loud "Who on earth is this Korean/Iranian/Croatian kid you just picked?!?". In attempt to ease the experience in the upcoming NBA drafts, and expand the knowledge in the world of young basketball prospects, here's the Pre-Draft Preparatory Program according to the last Juniors World Championship, that took place one month ago in Greece. Get to know Kleiza, Bogut, Barea (!!!), Rouzbakhani, Ha, Atsor, Yi and others. 

The Juniors WC finished one month ago. Australia surprised everyone by winning the gold medal after demolishing the USA, the European Champion from Croatia and Lithuanian in the last 3 deciding games of the championship. The Aussies humiliated each one of the three and it will take some time for them to recover from it. However, that's not the big issue here. 

In a world where Europeans, and players from other parts of the world, are drafted to the NBA before most people know how to spell their name in their home continent one can't stay clueless for too long. It's necessary to any real basketball fan to take a deep breath and read about the players that caught the eyes of the NBA representatives and other basketball people in the last Juniors WC. Read, review and try to memorize.

In one-two-three seasons from now most of these players will be picked in the NBA draft, or in the worst case will start to build their way up the European Basketball. The best players of the USA team were not mentioned here. Anyone who wish to get to know Daniel "Dee" Brown, that set a championship record with 47 points, Paul Davis, De'Angelo Alexander, Mustafa Shakur or Maurice Ager, all great talents, can do that in numerous American sites and read much more details reports. Representatives of the rest of the world please gather. In a few years you will remember where you read about these young prospects. 

Andrew Bogut (Australia, Forward, 19, 211)
Stats: 26.3 pts, 17 rbs, 2.5 as, 1.5 bl, 60% 2FG, 38% 3FG
The MVP of the championship. His parents are from Croatia, which is some sort of explanation to how such talent grew up down under. If for some reason something will go wrong on his route to the NBA, the Croatian passport will surely help him find a good spot in one of the top European teams. Next season he will go to Utah University, in the championship itself he was simply unstoppable, posting double-double already after one half in both Semi Finals and Finals game. 

He knows how to use his size in the PF. Very tall and athletic, and although there's no doubt he's the best player in the team, on court he fights like a bull, work with his teammates and make them look much much better. There's no doubt that Bogut was the difference between a nice Australian NT and a gold winning team that routed everyone on the way to the top. All teams focused and tried to stop Bogut. All failed and paid even more because of Bogut's unselfishness. 

He got a great mobility in the low post, box him out and he can go out to the high post and the Swish will arrive in less than a second. His shot selection is very good, can hit the three pointer when there's a chance, but he doesn't force it. If you try to stop his outside shot, he can penetrate, on both sides, and mostly finish with 2 points. His rebounding skill is bigger than life, on both ends of the floor, and it's not only a matter of good position. His leap and struggle helps him a lot. 

Let's try to impress with titles: 3rd best scorer, best rebounder with 3.7 more rebounds than the runner up, drawn more fouls and made free throws more than anyone else, 10th in blocks, 2nd in 2FG% and first, again by a big margin, in the TENDEX ranking. 22 pts, 18 rbs and 5 assists vs. the USA in the Semi Finals qualifying match, 39 pts & 25 (!!!) rbs in the Semi Finals vs. Croatia and 35 pts & 14 rbs in the finals. What do you say about that? 


Linas Kleiza (Lithuania, Forward, 18, 202)
Stats: 29.1 pts, 8.9 rbs, 64% 2FG, 28% 3FG
The best scorer, and the best 2FG% shooter, of the championship, is coming from Lithuania, and as many other players in the history and present of Lithuanian basketball he moved to the USA to play in High School and continue to college. The combination of the European basics in Lithuania, and the side dish of the athletic USA style surely give good results. Kleiza is a very good example. When needed he takes the game on him, and just does whatever he wishes. A true winner that knows to elevate his game when it matters. Constantly fighting on court. One year younger than the generation that played in the Championship, so keep that in mind too. 42 pts and 10 rbs in the SF qualifying match vs. Puerto Rico, 27 pts, 13 rbs, 4 st and 3 bl in the huge win over Greece in the Semi Finals. 

He has a strong body and he uses it very well. With only 203 cm it's hard to see him make it to the NBA as a power forward, but in Europe he will be great in that wherever needed. If he becomes a bigger threat from downtown, improve his dribbling skills and work on his quickness, or in other words become more of a Small Forward, the NBA option will be much closer. 

He has a very consistent mid-range shot, can play facing the basket and post up. Most of the teams didn't know how to handle him. Give him the ball in the paint and he will use his strong body to nail the 2 points. Stop his penetration and he can stop and nail a mid-range shot. Timing and good position helps him a lot to his rebounding skills, when there's almost no difference between his offense and defense rebounding skills. Both equally good. 


Jose Barea (Puerto Rico, PG, 19, 183)
Stats: 27 pts, 5.9 as, 3.9 rbs, 3.5 to, 2 as, 59% 2FG, 47% 3FG
He's probably not the best player to come out of this championship, probably others will go further in their career, but personally Jose Barea was the most enjoyable player to watch in Thessaloniki. Puerto Rico usually shows up to international tournaments with a short and fast PG, and in the preview to the games it seemed Barea, with his 183cm according to the official roster, is just another one on the list. Hell no. 

Yes, he's so fast, his first step is almost unstoppable to handle. It's so exciting, over and over again, to watch his lead a fast break and in a split second push the gas paddle, and leave everyone behind on the way to a simple lay-up. Barea is MUCH more than that. 

His penetration is super, and he can also jump-stop. Give him some space and he will nail the 3 point shot in your face, guard closer and it won't be a problem for Barea to take one or two steps behind the 3 point line and nail it. He's tough, on so tough, never gives up, fight on every ball, like to know how to play the defense, a good passer, sometimes even too much. Despite his height he's not even 1% scared to go into the jungle in the paint, and not only in penetrations. Several times he took his man to the paint, sometimes, without any hesitation and some nerve, with his 183cm, he post up on his man down there. A true roll model. If his outside shot will become more automatic (Missed some open shots yet still had the best 3FG% in the entire championship) he will be promoted to an idol. 

Although he was the best player in his team, several levels above the others, he didn't forget about them, and surely helped some of them improve their averages. I mentioned points and assists. Only natural for any supreme PG, but what would you say about his rebounding skill? In the game on the 5th spot vs. the USA he pulled down 10 rebounds (and added 32 pts and 6 assists…), and he finished the championship with a little less than 4 rebounds per game! In another game vs. the American team he nailed 35 points, piece of cake, and unlike the Lithuanians or Australians, the USA guards suppose to have a much easier job to handle Barea's quickness and athleticism. Take another look in his stats line, it's worth it. Numbers? 2nd best scorer, best passer, 11th best stealer, 4th best 2FG% for heaven's sake and best 3FG% as mentioned before. 

Already now Barea can play as a PG in any second division league in Europe (France, Turkey, Germany…), it just takes someone with balls to put the ball in the hands of a 19 yr old kid. He won't regret it. After he'll graduate from college, in case the NBA won't work out, he can be one of the best things to happen in Europe. God forbid, keep an eye on him. 


Yianlian Yi (China, Forward, 16, 212)
Stats: 18.9 pts, 11.5 rbs, 1.6 bl, 55% 2FG, 25% 3FG
The next big thing from China. In a world where it doesn't take more than talent to be picked in the draft, if it was possible, Yi was drafted already now, much before many other players. He's only 16 years old, 3 years younger than most of the players in the WC, and in these ages it's a huge gap, but Yi was one of the best players in the games. 

He's still too thin, but certainly a top athletic, that reminded me a lot of Yao Ming. He's not a center like Ming, Yi is a forward no matter how you turn it, but whatever Yi is doing on court has some much grace. It's all so smooth, so flowing, so simple. Has a very stable and soft mid-range shot, he can nail the 3 if you don't pay enough attention. The variety of his moves is very impressive and fun to watch, he's a great rebounder (3rd best in the games), and I'll remind again. Only 16 years old. It's scary to think what this kid will be able to do in a few years from now. 


Roko-Leni Ukic (Croatia, PG, 19, 195)
Stats: 19.8 pts, 4.4 as, 4.6 rbs, 2.6 st, 39% 2FG, 31% 3FG
The star of the Croatian team. Led the senior team of Split to an historical championship in the last season. There is so much talent in the hands of Roko-Leni, that can fulfill his dream and make it to the NBA if he keeps developing. 

Not another scorer that can lead the ball. Ukic is a true PG that can control the tempo of the game, with the ability to score on his own. Great penetration, his court vision and passing ability is very high, hit the 3 pointer, even under pressure, a clutch player that know how, want and can take the game on himself in the last minutes. Maybe too much sometimes, but in time experience will fix that too. Hard worker on defense and a great stealer, but not a huge defensive player. Still way too weak but talent is just oozing out of him. One big pleasure. Led all players in steals+assists+blocks-turnovers ratio, 4th in points, 5th in assists and 3rd in steals. What more can you ask for?


Sofoklis Schortsanitis (Greece, Center, 18, 206)
Stats: 18.1, 9.8 rbs, 2.6 to, 60% 2FG
Many eyes were focused on Sofoklis Schortsanitis from the very first moment of the championship. Not only he was the only player in the competition that was already drafted, he was also the star of the hosting team that was suppose to win the gold, but ended up with the bronze "only". They call him "Baby Shaq" although the word is he doesn't like this nickname (Call him "Sofo"). 

Yes "Baby Shaq", maybe "Euro Shaq", no shaq at all. It makes no difference. There's no way to describe Schortsanitis's dominance in the paint without mentioning Shaq. It's mostly his size and quickness. Once he finds the spot around the rid, it's almost impossible to move him out of there, all it takes from that point is to put the ball in his hands and the 2 points are inevitable. 

He doesn't have an endless variety of moves, but the ones he does have are executed very very well. Control the rebounds and his athleticism allows him to block shots in a fast break and penetrations. He lacks some kind of a mid-range shot, or any face to the basket style, and if he wants to raise his game one more level he must add that. NBA teams were afraid of his height, but at least in this championship he managed pretty well against most of the centers that were much taller than him. Silinskis of Lithuania did manage to somehow control him, but it was part of a great team effort on defense, and not just one-on-one. Either way Schortsanitis is without doubt one of the most interesting and impressive players I've seen in the last years. 


Just like in the European Championship for Juniors last season, Schortsanitis lost his head and temper when the elimination got closer. He has to know how to control his nerves, in some way, because if one time someone won't make it in time to stop his anger attack, he can end up suspended from the courts for a very long time, and the game will be much less interesting without him. Big shame. 


Paulius Jankunas (Lithuania, Forward, 19, 203)
Stats: 12.3 pts, 9.6 rbs, 50% 2FG
The forward of Zalgiris Kaunas showed a lot of talent in the championship. When he's in a "zone" stay away. Big threat in the paint, but can produce points in many several ways. Big big fighter, hits, pushes, but gets the points and rebounds he needs. Need to get stronger a little more, and he has a very bright future as a Power Forward in the future of European basketball. 

Darius Silinskis (Lithuania, Center, 19, 215)
Stats: 8.6 pts, 8.6 rbs, 2.1 bl, 2 as, 46% 2FG
Silinskis will most likely take from this championship the Semi Finals game vs. Greece. After all the teams failed to stop Schortsanitis, Silinskis was able to somehow control the Greek fridge. Silinskis managed many times to prevent the ball from him, and also handle him after the ball was in Sofo's hands (with the help of his teammates). His block shot ability is not bad at all, and he changes a lot of shots too. On offense he displayed a very steady mid-range shot, good movement with and without the ball, and an impressive passing ability for a player in his size. 


Engin Atsor (Turkey, Guard, 19, 194)
Stats: 18.5 pts, 4.4. rbs, 2.4 as, 3.4 to, 2 st, 47% 2FG, 29% 3FG
Turkcan, Besok, Kutluay, Turkoglu, Okur. The Turk basketball exported many big talents in the last years and introduced a very good NT, but in all those years Turkey missed a high level PG, and Kerem Tunceri – a very nice player but not in the same level as the others, will have to forgive me on this one. Here is the future hope of Turkey in the PG. 

Engin Atsor can play both guard positions, but most of the time he spends in the Point, and it seems he's making the best of his potential there. Next season he will most likely go to North Carolina State. The Atsor parents want the kid to get some education. The Turkish basketball hopes he will continue to develop there. 

He has great penetration, and can very easily pull up a jumper if he can't make it all the way to the basket, or dish a pass that will lead to an easy bucket. His hand from 3 can be deadly, but not stable enough. He's a very good rebounder for a PG (4.4 rbs per game), and carried his team almost all the way to the Semi Finals. 


Erazem Lorbek (Slovenia, PF/C, 19, 212)
Stats: 19 pts, 9.4 rbs, 2.1 to, 1.1 bl, 55% 2FG, 44% 3FG
Erazem Lorbek finished the European Championship for Juniors as the MVP of the games. After an undefined season in Michigan State he's coming back to Europe. At least in the next 2 seasons he will play in Skipper Bologna, but one step before that he shinned in Thessaloniki. It's very enjoyable to watch Lorbek play. His game can be so smooth and "easy", but it was almost impossible not to notice he was trying to force things, perhaps to impress the NBA scouts that didn't recommend on him to their bosses in the last draft, but when he connected…sweet heaven. He's very smart, good play with his face and back to the basket. An easy soft and very accurate mid-range shot, and from downtown too if gets the chance. Had some ups and downs during the championship, and his defense isn't the best thing around, but his future is very bright. 


Valentin Pastal (Turkey, Center/Forward, 19, 204)
Stats: 11.3 pts, 9.6 rbs, 51% 2FG
Pastal was a big disappointment in the first part of the championship, but he got better and better as time passed and led the Turkish team one very short step from the Semi Finals. For some reason he was positioned at Center most of the time, but it seems that his future is in Forward. He can become a great player in that position thanks to his athleticism, his threat on the basket from inside and outside and also great rebound skills.


Jure Mocnik (Slovenia, PG, 18, 182)
Stats: 10.8 pts, 4.6 as, 3 rbs, 3.4 to, 63% 2FG, 14% 3FG
Slovenia missed Alexander Vujacic at PG, and that was probably one of the reasons for the disappointing performance, but the player that won the spot showed some very lovely sparks. Mocnik will probably not get as far as the other players on this list, but it's a big fun to watch him play. He's short but very very quick, with excellent passing ability. One of the most enjoying things to watch in Mocnik is his penetrations, which he usually finishes with a great fake that send his defender to one place and him to an open easy lay up. Didn't show any ability to nail the 3 or other outside shot ability, even when he had an open shot, although some people that watched him before say he can do that too if he's open. In order to make it to the high levels in Europe he will have to have a stable threat from outside, or else his penetration threat will get hurt. 


Stratus Perperoglou (Greece, Forward, 19, 201)
Stats: 12.8 pts, 5.3 rbs, 1.6 as, 2.3 st, 50% 2FG, 25% 3FG
The Greek Small Forward showed many skills in the championship. Probably has no future as an NBA player, but in European basketball he can be a great all around player. He doesn't do anything especially great, but he can do many things good. Penetration, very good fast-break finisher, grabs around 4-6 rebounds in every game and bring it on in the assists field. A good all around player that would have to work on his outside shot in the following years. 

Kostas Vassiliadis (Greece, SG, 19, 198)
Stats: 17.9 pts, 4.9 rbs, 2.5 as, 2.5 to, 49% 2FG, 28% 3FG
The scorer of the Greek NT started the tournoment very good, but as the games went by, he lost his touch. Maybe the pressure was too big for him. In the last play of the Semi Finals vs. Lithuania, with Greece down by 3, he managed to stay away from the ball. Such situations can built or destroy the future for a basketball player. Let's hope Kostas will know to make the best of this championship and the things he went through. All in all he's a great athlete, got great penetration, and owns a deadly hand from 3 when focused. On the other hand he can finish a game with 1/9 from 3. 


Drago Pasalic (Croatia, PF/C, 19, 209)
Stats: 16.9 pts, 13.3 rbs, 1.6 bl, 54% 2FG, 34% 3FG
The 2nd best rebounder in the championship, second only to Bogut, was one of the best players in the Croatian NT that made it all the way to the 4th place. One hell of a rebounder, on both sides of the court, that has an advantage on his defenders thanks to his marvelous outside shot. Pasalic can shot the 3 like a guard, but sometimes lose his mind and shot way too many times from there, in bad situations. On the other end, give him the ball in the paint, and he'll know how to produce points. 


Damir Omerhodzic (Croatia, Forward, 18, 210)
Stats: 5.8 pts, 4.2 rbs, 60% 2FG, 35% 3FG
The forward of Cibona Zagreb, that shined during the Euroleague Junior games last May in Barcelona and was one of the best players in his team that play the first Croatian league, didn't get a lot of credit in the National Team for some reason. Anyways the entire Croatian team is in debt to Omerhodzic big time. He was the one to score an incredible 3 pointer in the last seconds, that sent Croatia to the Semi Finals. It seems like Omerhodzic can do it all. He can penetrate, has long range and can hit the 3 so well the defense will ask for a break. Good rebounder on both sides of the court, that can also lead the ball.


Miguel Marriaga (Venezuela, Forward, 19, 206)
Stats: 16.5 pts, 10.9 rbs, 3.4 bl, 50% 2FG
The PF of Venezuela led his team for the entire championship up to the much-respected 9th place (for Venezuela). Marriaga ruled the paint almost in any game, while displaying many moves around the basket, and using his great athleticism and timing he was the 2nd best blocker in the championship and one of the top rebounders. Yet another South American player that should be imported to Europe if nothing will stop his developments in the following years. 



The Giants
One of the phenomenons in this WC was the giants. No less than 4 NTs had one player as tall as 220 cm. Iran had Rouzbahani, Puerto Rico was carrying Ramos and Korea presented Ha. The 4th one was Sam Harris of the champions from Australia, but besides dunking one of the last plays in the championship Harris didn't play much and so didn't display anything special. The other 3, on the other hand, had a very big impact on their teams, and showed that today many 220 cm are no longer just tall players, as it used to be other than some exceptions, but also ones that can produce. 


Jaber Rouzbahani (Iran, Center, 17, 222)
Stats: 12.8 pts, 8 rbs, 4.9 bl, 56% 2FG
The Iranian giant showed some sparks during the championships. He's a "project". Needs to find a good coach to work on his game and lift it to the next levels, but already now it's easy to spot some good qualities. A skilled blocker (Best on in the entire WC) while using good timing and his long body, he's certainly not a bad passer, knows to keep the ball above his head to avoid turnovers. He's only 17, so there's still a long way for him to go, but Rouzbahani is able to walk that way. 

Peter Ramos (Puerto Rico, Center, 18, 220)
Stats: 11 pts, 11.5 rbs, 2.3 bl, 5.1 to, 48% 2FG
One big and very tall riddle. Any agent that will work in the future with Ramos will be able to make a very impressing tape of his abilities. With his 220 cm Ramos is able to produce some nice post up moves, block, grab rebounds, and since he's not the slim type, and have reasonable coordination he looks like a very good deal.
However, if you follow him throughout an entire game Ramos is a riddle. Most of the time he's simply out of focus, doesn't seem to understand what exactly he's doing on court, and what the hell is that orange ball everyone is trying to lay in that round thing. Just a simple matter of concentration, well lack of it, that Ramos gets himself there. Sometimes he's too scared of a foul and avoids a block shot attempt, not always reacts to what exactly is happening on court and miss easy lay-ups. If Ramos could only be able to be in focus whenever he's on court, he could play with the big kids. 


Sweng Jin Ha (Korea, Center, 18, 220)
Stats: 11.1 pts, 9 rbs, 1.9 bl, 66% 2FG
The giant of Korea was mentioned as "The Next Yao Ming" here and there, but other than height and generally the same geographical origins they don't have much in common. Ha is very big. Not only height wise, but also width, and much slower than Ming. His block shot ability is good, he's a good rebounder, especially on offense, and a reasonable shooting ability will make him the first Korean in the NBA, but he's still not always in synch with the game, sometimes reacts too slow, but the bottom line is clear and simple. With his size he's capable of doing good things.



-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Nice read...very interesting. Much appreciated.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Congrats Reznor that was a good read


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Yianlian Yi (China, Forward, 16, 212)... The next big thing from China. In a world where it doesn't take more than talent to be picked in the draft, if it was possible, Yi was drafted already now


...scarry... but true!



> Jure Mocnik (Slovenia, PG, 18, 182)
> Didn't show any ability to nail the 3 or other outside shot ability, even when he had an open shot, although some people that watched him before say he can do that too if he's open.


He can shoot for three, but even that won't help him much, at best he will be just an average Euro player...

:greatjob: on that list...


----------



## Hrvoje (Jun 28, 2003)

Great post Reznor, thanks.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks guys 

My pleasure. 



> He can shoot for three, but even that won't help him much, at best he will be just an average Euro player...


I don't know... I liked Mocnik. I agree, he's certainly not in the same level as the other players I listed (and I mentioned it in the article), there were players with much more talent I didn't mention...but I really liked to watch him.


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

Great job Reznor!

Good to see someone else is looking at the up and coming talent of the world.

I'll let you in on some of my experience with this guy Bogut.

I played against current NBA'rs Erick Barkley and Caron Butler while I was playing ball in the US while they were at Maine Central Institute. I have also played against Bogut back here in Australia after I returned.

Caron really impressed me with his skill level and commitment. He was still a fair way from the form he showed at UCONN however. Andrew Bogut on the other hand at the same age as Caron was, showed me something Ive never seen in an opponent. I dont know how he did it...but he almost seemingly mentally out -worked everyone EVERY time. No matter how high you raised your intensity...he would then raise his to an even higher level to stay above you. Amazingly though...he is still playing under control. I just find the guy amazing. He is just more determined than anyone Ive ever seen. I cant speak highly enough of him. Although I havent seen vast amounts of truly blue chip talent at Andrew's age...he is without doubt the best 17 year old I have EVER seen. (Thats with my own eyes by the way...haha)

Andrew will...in my mind become Australia's greatest ever player. Luc Longley had a solid career in the NBA and Andrew Gaze dominated on the world stage for more than a decade. Bogut....or so I believe is above them both. He will be a star in the NBA for sure. Maybe not All star....but he will definately make some heads shake in this years NCAA division 1 fixture at Utah.

Andrew....No one deserves this more than you man. You have proved everyone wrong who ever doubted you. Your character and work ethic are inspirational...and your only 18...wow...so young yet so mature. Good luck to the rest of the WAC to stop this man this coming year. Your going to need it!


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Critic</b>!
> Although I havent seen vast amounts of truly blue chip talent at Andrew's age...he is without doubt the best 17 year old I have EVER seen. (Thats with my own eyes by the way...haha)


i guess you didn`t see kukoc at 17 ..... 

but i have to agree that andew today is best prospect in the world


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Reznor</b>!
> Yianlian Yi (China, Forward, 16, 212)
> Stats: 18.9 pts, 11.5 rbs, 1.6 bl, 55% 2FG, 25% 3FG
> The next big thing from China. In a world where it doesn't take more than talent to be picked in the draft, if it was possible, Yi was drafted already now, much before many other players. He's only 16 years old, 3 years younger than most of the players in the WC, and in these ages it's a huge gap, but Yi was one of the best players in the games. ...


He hasn't even turn 16 yet, won't do it till October 27. And that's really scary.


----------

